# Another inland dreamer I mean sailor



## Wbud (Sep 6, 2011)

Greetings Sailnet,

I am an inland sailor with a day sailer (Flying Scot) and a project to take wherever the wind blows as soon as my daughter finishes college and the yawl is floating by then, (1.5 yrs).
I rebuilt my first boat, after a friend gave her to me for getting her off the soon to be x wifes lawn. That taught me the definition of a free boat. That and making the trailer sound and coring the hull then the decks, paint and then patching sails and figuring out the rigging, outboards and now I'm pretty proud of her. (selling her)
Living in the middle of the US has me a long way from a boat yard where I can hang out with other people doing the same thing. Most marinas are strictly power boaters and other than fiberglass methods, there are few people knowlegable in specialties in the sailing world. I'm hoping for some interesting reading and maybe some help here.

Walter


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Welcome to the world's best virtual boatyard and yacht club bar (byob but without the fees).

Hoist your pennant and dive right in.


----------

